# Good job Frederick



## rJames (Aug 27, 2004)

Oh, boy. Another place to bother people with my music. Hello all.

I'm Ron, alias rJames, aspiring musician, decomposing graphic artist. I like the look.

Frederick, does this mean that all these guys are gonna be giving you free software?? You smart, smart guy. Congratulations on a nice place, where you've managed to get some really good posters as listed above me.

Any particular reason you've started this up? So posters can be more honest about the libraries?? (They'll just come over here and write your name down anyway)

I'm so giddy that I think I'll post a song. (and believe it or not, I haven't posted one anywhere for at least two weeks!!)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 27, 2004)

Welcome to V.I.Control rJames! 

Thanks for the kind words, but its composer/musicians like yourself that will create the atmosphere and ambience of the forum.



> Any particular reason you've started this up? So posters can be more honest about the libraries?? (They'll just come over here and write your name down anyway)



For a friendler forum. In the introduction I mention that this forum is really about musicians helping musicians. That means everybody from those starting out to those on the cutting edge - but it seems like we're getting a lot more of the latter actually.



> I'm so giddy that I think I'll post a song. (and believe it or not, I haven't posted one anywhere for at least two weeks!!)



Stop the press! That's really unusual rJames - I'm sure you'll break stride and impress us with yet another masterful tune.

See you around the forums.


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Aug 28, 2004)

Ron, welcome to VI! The atmosphere here really is getting off on the right foot - glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Mike M (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey rJames, nice seeing you here. And nice cue you posted. Welcome!


----------

